# Day After Sales



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone hit any day after sales? I went to Spencer's and made out like a bandit. I got $150 worth of stuff for $34!!! They're at the 75% off mark and I had a "$20 off any $40 or more purchase" coupon.

Here's what I got:

1 Red Devil Dog
1 Head on a Stake
1 Lobotomy Electra

At Wally World, I got some stuff too.

1 400W Fogger
4 Quarts of fog fluid (gallons seem to be sold out around here)
1 Medieval looiking skull mace
1 Medieval looking sword

Here's some photos of my haul!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

How much did you pay for the fogger... I saw they were still for $17 yesterday... I was just wondering if they went down any. The wal-mart by me still had about 50 of them left.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spencers sells Peavey amps? LOL! jk...great finds!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I snagged the fogger for a measley $8. hehe.


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I just picked up 2 of them, no fog juice left though.... They really need to stock more equal amounts of things at the wal mart here in town... They had entire shelves full of fog machines and only a tiny section for the juice. Just the normal wal-mart way I suppose, "just sell them the product, who cares what happens afterwards..." They also only had one box of the cob web bags in white and about 30 boxes of them in glow in the dark... Oh well, at least it was a good deal on the foggers, thanks for the info...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great finds! I LOVE the WalMart 400 watt foggers... they're terrific!

I'm heading out right now to pick up a few things.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I made a deal with my wife. After the $600 I spent the day after Halloween last year, I agreed to take this year off. I all but cleaned out the Spirit store last year. Two car loads of stuff.


----------



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

After reading Zombie's post, I was inspired to head out during lunch. Unfortunately Spencer's was pretty well cleaned out by the time I got up there. So I went over to Spirit. They weren't at 75% off yet, but for 50%off I managed to get some good deals. I was surprised to find they still had a decent selection of their 'deluxe' costumes (the ones that come in the garment bags) so I picked up mine and hubbies costumes for next year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We just got back in, didn't buy all that much as most stores had been completely empty of Halloween merchandise for the last few weeks. We did go to Walgreens and stocked up on Monster gloves and skeleton bone gloves for $2 a pair, and another spirit ball for $10. We also bought a second Lightning F/X box at the local garden center for $17, those things are awesome and drew lots of comments.Black Cat also bought another large Gortrait for $12, and a smaller one for $5.50. The Gortraits were also a big hit this year. Target had foggers for $10, and fog juice for $2.50 a quart. I was amazed at my restraint in not buying any. I did however buy a huge medieval sword for $5, and Black Cat picked up one of the animated busts at $12.50, not to mention some Peeps, lol. Everything at Target was 50% off, but there was almost nothing left. We went to Kmart and walked out empty handed, everything 50% off, but nothing worthwhile left.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyplace is cleaned out around here, all I got were 4 sets of teeth and 2 rolls of fake barbed wire.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Bought a Spirit Ball for 17.50... Now I just got to take the thing apart to make it look good. LOL


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

The stores near me had already been picked clean before Halloween so I ended up ordering a few licensed latex masks that were discounted at an online store.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nothing left but rubber snakes and superman costumes no purchases here


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

7am walmart, one fogger, the last controler, wigs, cape, glow stiks,crawling spiders 2,
8am kmart, two flying ghosts, witch mask, two pairs of monster hands,4ft tall hanging reaper
Everthing 50% off and i was the first one thru the door


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is the first year I can remember not hitting the sales. Didn't have a lot of extra cash that I thought I might (spent it on last minute stuff a couple days ago), and I was just bushed. Got up at 8:30 and started tearing down/packing up. Spent the better part of the day doing this. I may go tomorrow to see if anything is left but I doubt it. I did pick up a few things at Kmart last year that were 90% off. Hope you all made out like fat rats.


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

Are the retailers getting smarter about their stock levels, or are people just getting less interested in Halloween? A Couple years ago most of the major retailers (Target, Walfart, etc) in my area still had tons of good stuff at discounted prices after Halloween. Last year it seemed like there was significantly less and this year almost nothing but picked over costumes and the cutesy Fall decor. The timers for the fog machines were sold out everywhere I looked a week before Halloween. I did get some great deals at Spencer's on some masks, skulls, and a giant spider. I was happy about that!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I spent the rest of my 150 dollars from donations tonight at spencers and menards. I got some really great masks at spencers... i'll be adding photos to my site tomorrow hopefully so check it out for an update. i also got a pirate looking skull with cross bones, 2 bats, and a furry spider from menards. It was a lot of fun having all that money and everything was so cheap! Spencers was 75% off but menards only 50%... i'll be calling tomorrow to see when they go 75% off because there were a few other things i would like to get!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scored! Bleeding corpse from Spencer's at 50% off of 75% off, total $12.50. Damage is a broken arm, easy to fix. Also picked upa cool mask for $10.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I didnt make any day after sales. H-ween probably cost me $400 to start up this year.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I went over to Spirit and Spencer's yesterday (the day after), and Spencer's had little left other than masks and makeup. Spirit had a handwritten sign that said "sorry closed today"... which is sad since they still had tons of stuff in there, but they were apparently using the day to box it up instead of sell it at a discount.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I went to Spirit yesterday. 50% off. I picked up a fogger that came with a timer for $20. A gallon of fog juice. I wanted to pick up the Batman cowel for next year but it was gone. The people here are getting more crazier about the deals afterwards.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped at Sprncers this afternoon, we bought two misters with changing color lights for $6 each. Stopped off at Halloween Adventure super Store when we dropped our daughter off at work, got some silver wolf latex and fur hands for $2.50, 12 more foam wig heads at $.75 each, a really nice Gothic greatcoat for $10, and yet another skull mask for $15.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kmart - 50% off all Halloween stuff. Only picked up one mask of a melting type face with bulging eyes for $5.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

After sales....i LOVE them, well, this year I love them cause I had some extra money to spend..so here goes with the list!

I was able to get all the major parts of the prizes for next years Halloween party...now just gotta get the liquor to put in the gift bags
2 foggers at Walmart for $7.00 each
tons more makeup since ours was just about shot
the rat in the can, which hubby wanted, from Walmart for $3.00
a bust from Target for $12.00
a motion activated skull with snake in it's mouth from Kmart for $12.00
ALL the gifts for my Secret Pumpkin,which will be wrapped and ready to ship out in April!
2 wigs from Walmart for $2.00 each for the static props in the yard
2 bloody knives for $1.00 each 
a medieval looking hatchet thingy for 50 cents
and some other stuff that I can't even remember

I didn't get any masks this year because I already have so many now that I don't use.
I LOVE AFTER SALES!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I need to make an after holiday fund for next year. Im too broke to go now.
Think i'll trow $5 bucks a week in an envelope labled after halloween sales
for next year. Seems like a lot of great finds you guys got.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I stopped in my Walgreens looking to see if they had anything, and NOTHING was left. It was all Christmas. The person behind the counter said they took all the Halloween stuff down right away and weren't doing any sales. Oh well.


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

I went back out looking for discounted "treasure" and stopped at a Walgreens. I ended up buying 3 of the $19.99 Spirit balls for $4.99 each. I don't know what I will do with them but I figured if I did't buy them I would regret it later.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

went to spencers thurs. wow wiped out--i got ;
3 costumes-for props
3 slipknot mask
a sword
a staf
voice changer
top hat
gloves / hands
and some other stuff can't remember
any way wife said thats it lol--ya right


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

both the wife and I went out and about... mostly ekerds and walgreens.

two 2' mummies for $1.50 each
battery operated spider for $4
very large resin/fiber skull face for $2.50
5 suction cup spider web sets for .15 each
4 bottles of hair color spray for .39 each
3 sheets of window clings for .09 each
a latex tie w/ some scary face on it for .39
a girls rock diva outfit for $1.50
a fiber optic skull head for $2.50
a neat spider-web button-up shirt for $3.50
2 packs of worms for $.75 each
fake eyelashes for $1.50
hair mascara for .39

uum... I forget what else... but pretty much every place was nearly cleaned out, especially kmart. kinda waited too long... I did hit up michaels on wed. and got another large backdrop scene for $3 and 3 rodents for a buck each.

she wants to go to the mall tomarrow so I'll have to check out spencers and see if they have anything left.

Nick


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

johnny933 said:


> I need to make an after holiday fund for next year. Im too broke to go now.
> Think i'll trow $5 bucks a week in an envelope labled after halloween sales
> for next year


I promise myself to do the same every year but it never happens. Could always use some extra ching at Halloween and the day after but I'm usually spent out.
For giggles I stopped by our spencer's today. Not a whole lot left, but what was there was 75% off. There were people buying costumes and accessories though.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

me too... I always end up spending all my money before the haunt on stuff I "need"...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't often do any Halloween shopping at Spencers. Although they had props marked down to 75% off, they really don't carry all that many. The masks were only marked down to 50% off, does anyone know if they ever go to 75% off???

Stopped at Walgreens one last time yesterday, Black Cat got a nice dead bride costume for $4.99, and we got some multi-ended outdoor extension cords from the Xmas stuff 2 for $10.

All of the local Party Citys have pulled the merchandise off the racks without any clearance sales.

Halloween Adventure Super Store is to be open another few weeks, every day the stuff gets more picked through and trashed, and I'm hoping yet for some more styro wig heads, and clearance costumes buys from there.

Stopped in at Target, still only at 50% off, and nothing but trash left. I did wind up snagging the last fogger though, like I really needed another, lol.

The dollar stores have all pulled the stuff off the racks, and it's Ho Ho Ho time there. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the nicer battery operated candles in amongst the Xmas stuff. They come in very handy for spot lighting.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

JCZ said:


> I went back out looking for discounted "treasure" and stopped at a Walgreens. I ended up buying 3 of the $19.99 Spirit balls for $4.99 each. I don't know what I will do with them but I figured if I did't buy them I would regret it later.


I'm glad I read this after my first Walgreens had nothing out. I just got back from another location and cleaned up. Although the signs say 50% everything is ringing up 75% off, and I got 2 really large tombstones, a skull ring, the mini mummy and the monster spirit ball all for 9 bucks. :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Lets see I really want to add zombies and a flying ghost to my yard next Halloween so I was looking for wigs, masks and costumes and anything that I could use for next year. I also wouldn't have minded finding another fog machine, fog solution, fogging cauldron, lightning machine, lanterns, spirit ball and costumes. I went to two Walgreens...nothing at all there. I went to a Walmart's supercenter, they didn't have much left but everything was 50 cents so I bought 2 fog machine timers (they had a couple cases of those), which I currently have no use for but you never know and can't beat the price. I also bought a talking rat skull hat which I also have no use for but for some unknown reason I think it's adorable and really love it. Here's a link if you want to see it. http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/w...o=81714&mov_count=1&item_name=Talking+Rat+Cap
I also went to KMart. KMarts sales were only 50% off and they didn't have anything I was looking for but I did stock up on some FX blood, Halloween makeup and I bought a voice changer. All together everything cost about 5 dollars. The Spencers here is closed until tomorrow so I might go there Sunday and also check out Targets.*


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

*Wal-Mart after sales*

75% off all halloween stuff! i loaded up!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I got a posable skelly from Shopko yesterday for only $9.99! He was regularly 40 dollars!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Just went back to Walgreens and got 2 spirit balls with the witch head, another tombstone and a bag of plastic skeletons/spiders/monsters, etc for about 11 bucks. I snagged the last 2 spirit balls.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*My Day After Halloween Finds*

Here is my day after Halloween 75% off finds from Spencers. I Spent around $130.00 for all this and saved hundreds. I have two of the scare crows in the first picture they both would not fit in the picture so I left one out. :jol:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great haul Bob!


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

You can never have too many severed limbs laying around the house. Wish I could have found some.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

JCZ said:


> You can never have too many severed limbs laying around the house.


Especially "right" limbs! Seems all they ever carry are the right legs, arms, hands, etc.. Has anyone ever seen the left limbs for sale? I sure haven't!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I bought a skeleton costume for my son and they had good deals on fog juice and scary teeth.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually Jdubbya, I had commented earlier in this thread that indeed Walmart and Party city actually carried left hands this year.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I have seen Left and Right arms, Hands and Legs Sold as a package on a Halloween site somewhere for like $20.00 a pair. :jol:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*More Halloween Stuff*

Just got back from Kmart Another great find. 8 Haunted Portraits 90% off. Original price was $7.99 so I got them for $0.79 a piece. The Portraits don't change they are just scary ghost pictures. I got them for the frames they are foam and already distressed and spooky. Later all :jol:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Little late, but I finally took pictures of all my stuff. In total it was 20 iteams that retail for $275... we paid under $70 for it all! I really want to get more organized next year and hit up a bunch of places the day after Halloween and try to get the best stuff.


----------

